# How much exhaust?



## inkjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Pork belly is nearing it's time in the cure. In the past I have used both the Egg and the RF for cold smoking. Worked well but....want to hang the belly this time. I have a mailbox, a 3" dryer tube, an AMNPS and a spotless lined 55 gallon drum. Also have some hanging hooks. Plan is to pop a hole in the bottom of the drum for the dryer hose. Connect the mailbox to the other end. Hang the meat from some wooden dowels. Was just going to drill a 4" hole in the lid for exhaust. Last I looked we are supposed to be having rain/snow over the 4 days I am planning on cold smoking. So I am thinking.....grab some 1" black floor flanges (biggest I can find local on short notice) and using short nappies with 90* elbows to keep the moisture out. How many of these 1" flanges should I use? I am thinking 3 would be enough?

A member on another site has suggested just placing some angle iron across the top of the drum and putting a piece of plywood, larger than the drum with a block on top of it. I may just go this route....hell of a lot easier.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 20, 2016)

drill 8 each 1/2" holes around the sides of the drum near the top....  no worries about water getting in....


----------



## mfreel (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry.  Why not make a 3" hole for a 90 degree elbow.  Or a 4"?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 20, 2016)

mfreel said:


> Sorry.  Why not make a 3" hole for a 90 degree elbow.  Or a 4"?


Equally spaced holes around the sidewall will provide uniform heating in the drum and uniform smoke distribution without stuff falling inside the drum....  and they can be plugged with a refrigerator magnet....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Equally spaced holes around the sidewall will provide uniform heating in the drum and uniform smoke distribution without stuff falling inside the drum....  and they can be plugged with a refrigerator magnet....


No heat....or should say next to none....cold smoking...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2016)

You will need a small bit of heat to get a draft going in any smoker you use in the cold weather..  The AMNPS may be enough... usually is in my smoker...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

I may not bother with the mailbox. Our latest 4 legged member is very curious...already can see her chewing on the dryer tube. May just pop a few small holes in the bottom of the drum....put a block in the bottom of the drum (just so I don't have to reach so far into the drum)...pop a few exhaust holes and have at it. Will have to grab a few wooden dowels to hang the belly from....


----------

